# Cell Phone Signal



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Wondering what any of you have used and how it works. I'm self employed and need to be able to answer phone almost all of the time.







But thats what keeps food on the table.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

A good amplifier will do wonders. A single bar will turn into a full signal. A little expensive, but works quite well.

http://www.wilsonelectronics.com///////Lis...cts.php?Type=11


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Had a bud with a phone called a bag phone.. It was thru Alltel. It was very expensive, like 1000 bucks.. Always got service no matter what.. Even in the canyons of Colorado... Knowone had service, he had four bars.

Carey


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Had a bud with a phone called a bag phone.. It was thru Alltel. It was very expensive, like 1000 bucks.. Always got service no matter what.. Even in the canyons of Colorado... Knowone had service, he had four bars.
> 
> Carey


Carey,
I had a bag phone, also, with an external magnetic-mount antenna, many moons ago. Like your friend, I could pick up a signal loud and clear, anywhere I went, including my home, at the time, about 23 miles from nowhere........boonieville!! LOL. However, they no longer offer them through Alltel, last time I checked. Said they were just analog and everything's gone to digital, so they were basically obselete.
However, I googled bag cell phones, and found one exactly like I had. Here's a link to the Motorola bag phone: http://www.1800mobiles.com/motbagphonce.html
Darlene


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

His still was in use last year, but most of Colorado is still analog once you get out of the cities. Yea kinda figured it was about obsolete.. Figures.. Cell phones sure arent as reliable as they used to be.. I hate digital comparred to analog.. But digital made service cheaper. I get drops all over the country. I use Verizon. I think the service is rotten compared to the good ole analog.

Carey


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> His still was in use last year, but most of Colorado is still analog once you get out of the cities. Yea kinda figured it was about obsolete.. Figures.. Cell phones sure arent as reliable as they used to be.. I hate digital comparred to analog.. But digital made service cheaper. I get drops all over the country. I use Verizon. I think the service is rotten compared to the good ole analog.
> 
> Carey


Carey, 
I was curious as to whether they made them in digital or not, and found this on E-bay, along with several analog. Though it's digital, it doesn't have the power (1.6 W compared to 3 W) of the analog bag phones. http://cgi.ebay.com/Motorola-M900-GSM-full...1QQcmdZViewItem
However, I wouldn't mind having one of the analog ones for mountainous areas, outlying areas JUST for 911 use, which your phone doesn't even need to be activated for it to dial 911. Never been SO frustrated with my cell phone (Alltel at the time, now have Verizon), as when I came up on an 18-wheeler WAY down an embankment and several people, including me, were unable to get a signal. Truck driver was complaining of back pain, couldn't get out of tractor/trailer. Finally someone drove down the road to get service and EMS got there about 30 mins. later.
Darlene


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Had a bud with a phone called a bag phone.. It was thru Alltel. It was very expensive, like 1000 bucks.. Always got service no matter what.. Even in the canyons of Colorado... Knowone had service, he had four bars.
> 
> Carey


I was hoping not to have to carry a briefcase phone. There has got to be something that will just boost what i have. I want to use it in my tt and tv while camping and hunting.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

My first cell phone, many moons ago, was exactly that analog bag phone, and frankly, it was the best cell phone I have ever had. The range was incredible, and the sound quality as good as any land line I have ever used. The digital phones may be new, but they are not improved!

The main problem range and signal wise, is that while the old analog phones had 3 watt transceivers, the new phones are 0.5 watts or less (the exact spec escapes me). Granted, they were also big, heavy and went through batteries like there's no tomorrow, but they worked. Very well.

Okay... end of rant!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

john7349 said:


> A good amplifier will do wonders. A single bar will turn into a full signal. A little expensive, but works quite well.
> 
> http://www.wilsonelectronics.com///////Lis...cts.php?Type=11


Looks like some good products there. Do you use one? If so which one?


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

I have a booster that works well. I don't take it camping but I have it installed at my house. The antennae is on the roof and I ran the cable to my basement where my office is. There is a little antennae I attached to the wall that is a wireless type antennae and it broadcasts the signal through out my basement. I went from no bars to 4 bars in my basement.

cell phone booster


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

jozway said:


> A good amplifier will do wonders. A single bar will turn into a full signal. A little expensive, but works quite well.
> 
> http://www.wilsonelectronics.com///////Lis...cts.php?Type=11


Looks like some good products there. Do you use one? If so which one?
[/quote]

I use this one
http://www.wilsonelectronics.com///////ViewProduct.php?ID=3

Check Ebay for cheaper prices

Make sure you have an antenna jack on the phone.







A lot of the newer ones don't. In that case, you would have to get the wireless version.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

john7349 said:


> A good amplifier will do wonders. A single bar will turn into a full signal. A little expensive, but works quite well.
> 
> http://www.wilsonelectronics.com///////Lis...cts.php?Type=11


Looks like some good products there. Do you use one? If so which one?
[/quote]

I use this one
http://www.wilsonelectronics.com///////ViewProduct.php?ID=3

Check Ebay for cheaper prices

Make sure you have an antenna jack on the phone.







A lot of the newer ones don't. In that case, you would have to get the wireless version.
[/quote]

*THANKS!!*


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I have 2 bag phones in my closet, one from Radio Shack and the other one was a Motorola. Had great range with 3 watts out but like others said they were analog and that service is quickly going extinct.


----------

